
Ask News.YC: Are you getting an iPhone? - palish

======
kyro
Eh, lack of 3g and GPS really stings. Also, I am very curious as to typing
ability. I've read from several sources that typing is really cumbersome.

However, I'm a huge sucker for Apple and Apple marketing. And, the
touchscreen/OS/UI look brilliant. But, for $500 with a 2 year and the required
data plans, I'm not sure. I am a dirt poor college student, after all.

Palm is coming out with a new one later this year with wifi, 3g, and GPS.

~~~
schoudha
Lack of GPS on the phone might not be that bad. Apple seems to be betting that
WiFi is going to become more and more pervasive and as a result you can uses
"GPS-Style" services through the internet, like Google Maps.

It's something I think a lot of currently generation Mobile services (i.e.
Loopt) should strongly consider.

------
gibsonf1
I'm going to wait until I can use it on Verizon. I really don't want any more
accounts with AT&T; at this point. (They absolutely screwed me recently by
charging $4+ for long distance calls per minute - yikes!. I'm getting rid of
my home AT&T; phone (will just use cell) and getting rid of their expensive
DSL, and going with Comcast cable internet - which is theoretically much
faster and half the cost)

~~~
ricardo
Verizon is just as bad. I can't wait to get off their wireless service. I
recently moved to the SF Bay Area and found that my cell on a nationwide plan
was roaming continuously. Somehow the phone I bought from them won't update
its network listing so the options given to me from their reps were 1. Renew
my 2 year plan and get $100 towards a new phone or 2. Buy a phone off of
craigslist and pay them $20 to transfer it. I'll be glad to switch to a GSM
network where I can buy phones online and swap the SIM cards if I need to.

~~~
gibsonf1
Sorry to hear that. I've been using Verizon for years, and one of the main
reasons was their amazing coverage all over the US. I've had great luck with
them to date, especially with their coverage. I can't even remember the last
time I had a coverage problem. I also have an associate using their broadband
wireless card on his laptop, and he's successfully maintaining a good
connection on his daily train commute from Gilroy up to SF (1.5 - 2 hour trip
each way.) keeping a connection to our internal webapp via VPN.

------
dawie
I am waiting for the reviews. Also the first iPod was not that great, but by
the time G2, G3 and the Mini was out it bacame an awesome product.

I will get one if I can have an all you can eat Internet plan to go with it
and if the web is not too slow on it.

~~~
donna
Yes, I agree. I'll be waiting until the first batch is tested by the Apple
enthusiasts. However I _will_ be getting one!

------
joshwa
_Never_ buy an Apple r1.0 product.

~~~
lupin_sansei
"Eat up Martha" springs to mind

------
brianmckenzie
Yes, I will get an iPhone but not the day they come out. I'm going to wait for
my service plan with t-mobile to expire and then make the switch...should be
in early 2008. Hopefully that will be enough time 'in the wild' to evaluate if
this thing is as cool as it seems to be, the status of 3rd-party apps, new
calling plans, etc.

------
jsjenkins168
Not anymore.

At least not until Apple opens the iPhone as a development platform. IMHO, the
exciting possibilities would come from 3rd party software, which they
apparently plan to keep out. I think market pressures will eventually force
them to open the doors for developers but until then no thanks.

------
cwilbur
Depends on what the monthly plan is like.

$100 is more than I've spent on my current cell phone in the year I've had it.
The iPhone would have to be _really_ sweet to justify spending that much each
month on top of its purchase price.

------
jward
Not until they offer it in Canada ;) The contract on my current phone is up in
December. The iPhone apparently starts being sold up here in January.

------
keven
I'm gonna start selling some AAPL stocks

------
davidw
Only if you're going to send me one.

------
ravi_n
Not unless I can install 3rd-party, native applications.

------
fuelfive
Yes

